# BIOS not fully ACPI compliant



## ~xXSAMXx~ (Jan 5, 2008)

ok i am on a differant computer to the one i am having the problem with.
i tried to read your updating BIOS thread but it is all jibba jabba to me :4-dontkno.
the problem with the computer is 
when i turn it on i have a blue screen with stop error code 0x000000A5 and saying that the BIOS are not fully ACPI compliant.
i can't get it online and i don't have a clue what motherboard it is or anything. it is an old computer that runs windows2000. only has a cd drive. cananyone help me with this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for a bios update
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/256841


----------



## ~xXSAMXx~ (Jan 5, 2008)

the keyboard wont work on the pc so i can't press F7....any ideas?:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what has f7 got to do with it


----------



## ~xXSAMXx~ (Jan 5, 2008)

because on the page u sent me to it says on boot set up press F7.
STOP: 0x000000A5 (Parameter1, Parameter2, Parameter3, Parameter4)
The ACPI Bios in this system is not fully compliant to the specification. Please read the readme.txt for possible workarounds, or contact your system vendor for an updated bios.

The bios in this system is not fully ACPI compliant. Please contact your system vendor for an updated bios. If you are unable to obtain an updated bios or the latest bios supplied by your vendor is not ACPI compliant, you can turn off ACPI mode during text mode setup. To do this, simply press the F7 key when you are prompted to install storage drivers. The system will not notify you that the F7 key was pressed - it will silently disable ACPI and allow you to continue your installation."

RESOLUTION
Manually install the Standard PC hardware abstraction layer (HAL):
1.	Reboot the computer to restart Setup.
2.	When Setup starts again, press F7 when you see the "Press F6 if you need to install a third-party SCSI or RAID driver" screen.
Windows automatically disables the installation of the ACPI HAL and installs the Standard PC HAL. You should also contact the manufacturer of your computer to obtain a BIOS that is fully ACPI compliant.

ok i think i have read it wrong, when it says "manually install standard pc hardware" does this mean the disks that r supposed to come with it? if this is the case i don't have them. the computer was given to me. i'm sorry i am a bit of an idiot when it comes to these type of things.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the press f7 is used during the install of the operating system
reset the cmos and see if the keyboard works
try another keyboard
you can do very little without the operating system disks


----------

